# Mugen Seiki Confirm Travis Amezcua



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Pretty good news for Mugen. http://www.neobuggy.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=7529



> After a little bit of mis-information and confusion on our parts, we got there in the end! Mugen Seiki Racing; the US branch of Mugen Seiki have announced the signing of Travis Amezcua to drive for them in 2010.
> 
> Amezcua is regarded as one of the top drivers in the US and has an impressive record of results to match his reputation. He joins Mugen on the back of two and a half years with Hot Bodies as driver and team manager. The highlight undoubtedly being the 2008 Worlds where the full official Hot Bodies team made the final and Hara took victory.
> Amezcua will have to be patient as his competitive debut won't be until the Dirt Nitro Challenge in February, we understand he will continue to race the Ninja line of engines.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

sweet.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Travis did very well with HB. Back in the Electric Days a few years ago, He was switching compaines left and right. One day it was Losi, Next AE, Then Losi. One day he was with Trinity, Then Orion, Then Reedy, Then Peak. He is always switching vehicles/compaines. I have talked to Travis quite a bit as he was my team manager for HB. He's a great guy, Hope the move goes well for him.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Smiley you probably have a Fat Head of Travis on your wall.....lol j/k

Travis will do well with any car he chooses to drive but I think he made a very good decision to go with Mugen. He will have a consistant and good 2010.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Did someone call me?

This is great news for Mugen.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

jbranham50 said:


> Smiley you probably have a Fat Head of Travis on your wall.....lol j/k


LOL


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

And no it's not Mark's head. Man think of the cost on a Fathead of Mark!! Wow......esssssssspensive!!!!!!!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Somebody give me some Rep Power danget!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

Now Mark, will you have a fullsize cardboard cutout of Travis to sleep with? You sound too excited.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Nope I got one of myself already.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I heard Mugen wanted to give this spot to Mark. But, they couldn't find a t-shirt with a neck hole big enough to get his head through, so it went to Travis instead. Dunno, just what I heard.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

mmorrow said:


> Nope I got one of myself already.


Essssssssspensive!!!!

No wonder mine was on back order............yours took up all the vinyl.

They had to ship Mark's in three shipments, one for the head, one for the body and one for the feet.:an5:


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

yous guys is crazy


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Would'nt be any fun if JB and Mark did'nt pick on one another!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

JB atleast I have a fat head. lol

Chris did you get one made with all of your fingers?


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

JB is that your hoto crew in your avatar. lol

Mark and his big head....Jonas Bro will be able to see their #1 fan this year in the crowd for sure. 

I miss this stuff


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Hannah Montana Jim he gave up on the Jonas Bro's when one of them got married .


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Snowmonkey said:


> Hannah Montana Jim he gave up on the Jonas Bro's when one of them got married .


Uh oh. What's he gonna do with his life size blowup Jonas Brothers "action figures' now? Mark, having one made of myself wiht my 9 fingers and my foot. Hope to see you girls on the 23rd. Jim, come on out and just run some smack.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

come on Jim and Thomas. Everybody knows the the Jobros are old news.

Chris you can have my fat head to put in your house. I now have Fergie.
We just got tickets to the Black Eye Peas this morning.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

watch. Fergie likes to pee her pants...lol


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I have not heard that. really?


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea I saw pictures of where she did that. She's just die hard about performing I guess because the pee her self during one of her shows and didn't even bother stopping. That's what I call dedication....lol


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

insaneracin2003 said:


> Fergie likes to pee her pants...lol


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

u can always count on Nick for the pictures.


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

That's nothing, I seen Mark pee his pants when I put extra laps on him! You go Boy!!!!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

mmorrow said:


> u can always count on Nick for the pictures.


You know it


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Derek needs to go to smack talk 101.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Mark M talk to the mugan guy


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

yea call me when you get time


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

mmorrow said:


> Derek needs to go to smack talk 101.


You're the one that can't ever seem to come up with any good comebacks.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

And 500,000,000 Rep Points for Nick......lol


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Nick your are ok at it.
making up stories and lies not funny.


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

I found a car that doesn't even need an air cleaner, surely you can handle this one since its about your speed!:biggrin:


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

RAK'EM!!!


----------



## rivertrack (Jul 9, 2009)

got a new mugen truggy sould have stayed with kyosho center diff leaking and aint even run it yet is ther a problem with themhwell::help:sad4sm ps its soposed to race ready out off the box well pre built its not ready race if the center diff is ieaking oil has any buddy else had problem


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I think there is a known diff O-Ring issue....................


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Ken give me a call
832-622-3014


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

My new truggy is fine but then again I got the kit version. Maybe the 7 or 70 year old ladies they got assembling those at mugen overfilled the diff case.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*I couldn't care less about Travis Amecucha....*

Not to be rude.....Mugen is the bomb....


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

you get rep points for that


----------

